# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة أحد أساطين العلم المغربي

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*وفاة أحد أساطين العلم المغربي
**كتبه فضيلة الدكتور حميد العقرة

**توفي اليوم بعد الظهر بالدار البيضاء  العلامة القاضي الفقيه الأصولي المفسر أبو عبد الباسط محمد بن بو شعيب  الرافعي على إثر ذبحة صدرية حادة.*

*إنَّا لله وإنا إليه راجعون..*
*وفاة أحد أساطين العلم بالدار البيضاء (العلامة محمد بن بوشعيب الرافعي)..*

*توفي  اليوم بعد الظهر بالدار البيضاء العلامة القاضي الفقيه الأصولي المفسر أبو  عبد الباسط محمد بن بوشعيب الرافعي على إثر ذبحة صدرية حادة.*

*ولد  الشيخ سنة 1369هـ /1951 م، أصله من منطقة دكالة - أولاد بوعزيز- دوار  أولاد رافع، من أسرة علمية شهيرة، أعلامها تراجمهم حافلة في مؤلفات أعلام  المغرب، كان قاضيا بمحكمة الاستئناف بالدار البيضاء، وأستاذا للبلاغة بمسجد  الحسن الثاني،  ثم أعير إلى دولة قطر سنة ١٩٩٦ قاضيا بالمحكمة الشرعية ثم  رقي قاضيا بمحكمة الاستئناف مع أن هذا المنصب لا يخول إلا لمن جنسيته  قطرية، فهو استثناء خاص بالشيخ لمكانته العلمية، ثم قاضيا شرفيا بالمملكة  المغربية مدى الحياة.*

*ورغم  أن خطة القضاء عندنا بالمغرب تشوبها الرشوة والمحسوبية إلا قليلا منهم،  كان قاضيا نزيها لم يبع ضميره أو يخن مهنته برشوة أو نحوها كحال كثير من  القضاة مع الأسف. وكان مع وظيفته داعيا إلى الله بمساجد الدار البيضاء حين  كان بالمغرب، مع مجالس خاصة بطلبة العلم في بيته العامر،وآخر ما حضرنا له  دروسه بمسجد الأندلس بالدار البيضاء.*

*عرف  رحمه الله  بعلو كعبه في الفقه المالكي وأصوله وقواعده و إتقان لـ: لامية  الزقاق في القضاء وتحفة الحكام لنكت العقود والأحكام لابن عاصم الأندلسي،  المشهور بـ (العاصمية)، ومراقي السعود لمبتغي الرقي والصعود الأرجوزة  الألفية الشهيرة في أصول الفقه، وهذه المتون وغيرها كألفية ابن مالك و الجوهر المكنون في صدف الثلاثة الفنون في البلاغة  للأخضري، كان يحفظها، مع شدة الاستحضار لأبياتها، وكانت طريقته في حفظ  المتون كتابته على اللوح ثم حفظه ومحوه كما هي طريقة المغاربة في حفظ القرآن الكريم،  زيادة على فهم ثاقب لها وإلمام بشروحها واستخراج نكتها، وكان يشتغل أخيرا  على تحقيق نظم في قواعد المذهب كان يمتلك نسخة فريدة منه كما قال تلميذه  الدكتور حسن يشو الذي حضرمجلس مقابلة النسخة رفقة الأستاذ الفاضل حامد  الإدريسي البيضاوي بقطر.*

*ومما  يميز الشيخ رغم تكوينه المالكي  أنه  كان معظما للدليل يدور معه حيثما  دار، ولا يتعصب للمذهب إن ظهر له أن الدليل بخلافه، مع محبة خاصة لصحيح  الإمام البخاري فكان له فيه السند العالي بالإجازة من مشايخه،  ولزوم غرز مذهب السلف في العقيدة، فكان على اعتقاد السلف الصالح في باب الأسماء والصفات الإلهية دون تأويل أو تعطيل أو تمثيل أو تكييف،وهكذا في باقي أبواب الاعتقاد.*

*مع توقير لأهل العلم وإجلال حملته خاصة شيخي الاسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم ومحدث الزمان محمد ناصر الدين الألباني، ولما انتشر في أواخر الثمانينيَّات وبداية التسعينيات كتاب (الدعاء  المستجابـ) لمحمد عبد الجواد، وكان مليئا بالخرافات والأحاديث الموضوعة  والمنكرة قام الشيخ بتصفيته مما ذُكر معتمدا على مؤلفات الشيخ الألباني  الحديثية فألف (صحيح الدعاء المستجاب).*

*وله رسالة (أحكام الهبة في الفقه الإسلامي) ورسالة في أدوية القلوب شرح فيها كلام إبراهيم الخواص الذي نظمه بعضهم بقوله:*

*دواء قلبك خمس عند قسوته *** فدم عليها تفز بالخير والظفر*
*خلاء بطن وقرآن تدبره *** كذا تضرع باك ساعة السحر* 
*كذاك قيامك جنح الليل أوسطه ***  و أن تجالس أهل الخير والخبر*

*وهذه الثلاث مطبوعة بدار المعرفة لصاحبها السيد بنيس حفظه الله.* 
*وله مؤلفات مخطوط لم يكملها الشيخ رحمه الله حسب ما اخبرني به ابنه البار الأستاذ عبد الباسط.*
*مع تنسك وزهد وورع وإقبال على القرآن والعمرة آخر حياته وعن هذين يقول: (ما بقيت رغبة إلا في القرآن والكعبة)*
*هذا غيض من فيض عن هذا العلم المغربي المغمور، رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى ورزق أهله ومحبيه الصبر و السلوان.*

*وللأسف  لو مات احد المغنين او المغنيات او سافل ببلدنا لقام له الإعلام بجميع  أشكاله وألوانه، أما أهل العلم فلا يُأبه لهم، مع أن الخير في الأمة ما بقي  علماؤها ورُفِع من شانهم، لأن فقدهم ثُلمة كما قال الحسن البصري: كانوا  يقولون: موت العالم ثُلمة في الإسلام لا يسدها شيء ما اختلف الليل و  النهار.*

*والشكر موصول لابن الفقيد الأستاذ عبد الباسط على ما اتحفني به من معلومات عن الوالد رحمه الله..*

*تنبيه: صلاة الجنازة على الشيخ بمسجد الحمد (حي كاليفورنيا) بعد صلاة الجمعة مباشرة، والدفن بمقبرة سيدي مسعود إن شاء الله.*









*
*
*
*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله وغفر له.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

رحمه الله وأسكنه الجنة ، وجزاك الله خيرًا أبا الوليد!

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

امين يا رب
وإياكم استاذنا الفاضل

----------

